# We've begun decorating



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We started today with our skull head fence. We figure we have a total of about $30 in it. A few 2x2 posts, Halloween Express skulls ($2.99 ea) and cheap plastic chain from Lowes which just happens to glow under black lights 

And so it begins...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's looking pretty good.
Sure has to make you feel good!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, it's fun. Hubby has been chomping at the reigns to start moving stuff outside since the inside of our house looks like a Halloween store exploded in it. We've been doing last minute changes to props and sorting through all we have.

While we were outside working on it, we had neighbors driving by and shouting things like "It's about time!" at us LOL!


----------

